# Disability insurance



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello guys,

This is a rather unpleasant topic, but it's better to think about this topics before it's to late. Some of you might be in the same situation as us, therefore I thought I ask you for advice.

I am from Austria and my husband is US American. We are living together in Dubai and are insured with his company (health). In case my husband would one day have an accident and be disabled, which would not allow him to work, he would loose his job and therefore his health insurance. Therefore we are looking for a disability insurance that would not only pay us money every month (since he could not work), but also pay the healthcare. I am looking for the same package for me. Furthermore the insurance should allow us to return to Austria and consume it there.

Any ideas?

This is really important for me, as I am scared that in that case, we would not only be financially lost, but even seperated, as I cannot live in the US with him not being financially stable and same the other way around 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure I have already emailed you with information about this but did not receive a response...

Options are limited and whilst living in the UAE, the same choice of plans that you could take out as say, a US or UK resident, are not available.


-


----------

